# Corsair 800D Deckel?



## Zaucher (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ist es möglich einen Deckel, wie im Bil zu erkennen, zu ordern?d Hab meinen für einen Radiator bearbeitet, leider ging das schief.

Gruß Dominik


Hier das Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (23. Januar 2011)

Einzelne Gehäuseteile gibt es, auser bei Lian Li, nicht kaufbar angeboten (Caseking) auch auf ebay gibt es sowas kaum bis garnicht, dir bleibt nur der Corsair Support doch bezweifl ich das es als Garantie fall akzeptiert wird da die Beschädigung von dir wissentlich vorgenommen wurde.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Januar 2011)

Wired schrieb:


> Einzelne Gehäuseteile gibt es, auser bei Lian Li, nicht kaufbar angeboten (Caseking) auch auf ebay gibt es sowas kaum bis garnicht, dir bleibt nur der Corsair Support doch bezweifl ich das es als Garantie fall akzeptiert wird da die Beschädigung von dir wissentlich vorgenommen wurde.


Das ist nur eine Halbwahrheit zb. bekommt man im Amerikanischen Coolermaster Store alle Ersatzteile fürs Haf etc.
Und im Amerikanischen Corsair Store kann man z.b die Seitenwand fürs Obsidian kaufen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Januar 2011)

Bitte eine Mail an CSGEurope@corsair.com mit der Anfrage senden ob dies so lieferbar ist. Wenn es lieferbar ist, ist eine Nachlieferung für gewöhnlich kein Problem.


----------



## Wired (25. Januar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine Halbwahrheit zb. bekommt man im Amerikanischen Coolermaster Store alle Ersatzteile fürs Haf etc.
> Und im Amerikanischen Corsair Store kann man z.b die Seitenwand fürs Obsidian kaufen


Naja wenn du dir die Importkosten und Verzögerungen egal sind ^^


----------



## Chaoswave (25. Januar 2011)

Wired schrieb:


> Einzelne Gehäuseteile gibt es, auser bei Lian Li, nicht kaufbar angeboten (Caseking) auch auf ebay gibt es sowas kaum bis garnicht, dir bleibt nur der Corsair Support doch bezweifl ich das es als Garantie fall akzeptiert wird da die Beschädigung von dir wissentlich vorgenommen wurde.



also NZXT schickt einzelne Teile auch nach.
Hab meine Front "gemoddet". Hab das auch so in ner Email angemerkt.

Die Front wurde mir dann zugeschickt, musste nur Versandkosten zahlen


----------



## Wired (25. Januar 2011)

Chaoswave schrieb:


> also NZXT schickt einzelne Teile auch nach.
> Hab meine Front "gemoddet". Hab das auch so in ner Email angemerkt.
> 
> Die Front wurde mir dann zugeschickt, musste nur Versandkosten zahlen


Einfach so?


----------



## Chaoswave (25. Januar 2011)

jop!
Einfach ne Mail an den Support geschrieben.
Die brauchten dann meine Adresse und haben mir ne KTNr für die Versandkosten gegeben. 1 1/2 Wochen war das Teil hier.


----------



## Wired (25. Januar 2011)

Das nenn ich dann schon Luxus und nich Service


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. Januar 2011)

Für gewöhnlich ist das bei guten Gehäuseherstellern kein Thema, jedoch bin ich mir beim Top nicht sicher da es nicht zum demontieren gedacht ist, aber nachfragen kostet ja nix, von daher bei solchen Fragen immer bei o.g. Mailadresse nachfragen, wir liefern für gewöhnlich auch die Einzelteile nach, kostenfrei ohne Versandkosten etc. für den Kunden.


----------



## Zaucher (4. Februar 2011)

Es wohl nicht möglich den Deckel einzeln zu bekommen was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Ist es machbar den Deckel aus irgend einer RMA zu bekommen? Kann ja gut und gerne gebraucht sein?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. Februar 2011)

Ist eine feste Baugruppe, da ist das nicht gerade untypisch. Aus RMA definitiv nicht sorry.


----------

